# Anonther "another big buck from MN"



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

No matter how hard I try, I can't ever seem to hit a deer with my car. Some people have all the "luck":

http://www.startribune.com/sports/preps ... ec8O7EyUsl


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That fits the ******* school to get the deer. When we played them in basketball and football almost all of them had mullets. :rock:


----------

